

Ask HN: Python based cloud solution - dotpot

Hello there,<p>I'm about to build social site, 
I want to use Python as main language
 and I want it on cloud (so I don't need to worry about scalability/huge trafic/etc), 
I know Google Apps Engine, but is it ok to use on huge site like social ? 
Is there any alternatives? better alternatives? 
What you can suggest/comment on this, anything will help me to decide.
======
ahsanhilal
<http://www.picloud.com/product/>

You should use PiCloud. It is a tailor made solution for Python.

------
clojurerocks
Im actually learning python for the first time myself and am currently working
with the various cloud engines. If you want im willing to compare notes and
maybe we can even work together to learn it better. Drop me a note at
startupz.net@gmail.com.

------
FedericoElles
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2044595/what-is-the-
large...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2044595/what-is-the-largest-
website-deployed-on-google-app-engine)

------
slig
For Django, there's <https://gondor.io/>

------
steventruong
You could always build direct on AWS

